# Microworm Culture, I don't have instant oatmeal, what else can i use?



## bettafishlover101 (Jul 24, 2012)

I just got my microworm culture in today, for the betta fry. (and for future spawns) I want to set it up. But I have no Instant oat meal!


What other mediums do you suggest?

Would Cheasy Instant Mashed Potatos work?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah I believe you can use the instant mash potato powder. Also I believe some people use bread. If you google search culturing microworms there should be various ways of doing it.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

I put regular oatmeal in a blender and blend it real fine, then sinply mix water with it until you can make rows in it with a fork, you do not want it watery.
This works very good and so does the oatmeal you get for Babies, in fact that
woks the best.


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

I always culture mine in baby oatmeal cereal. Mix with declor water until mixed well but not watery, add the yeast and then the culture mixture.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Instant mashed potatoes work fine and are very cheap.
I have been using them for years,even back when I bred Killies and Angels.
Bill


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Weetbix works too. You probably have an over seas equivalent, they look like this.
I just dampen it and chuck it in and they are happy


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

I use cornbread dry mix add water microwave it for about 45 seconds add a little bit more water and it works great I can harvest generally two times a day.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I would say plain, unflavored instant potatoes rather than the cheesy kind..
Also can use some infant cereal as well. I just use plain instant oatmeal personally..


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

What ever you do.. don't use grits. The potatos are ok.. but any instant oatmeal run through a coffee grinder to a fine powder is good.


----------



## bettafishlover101 (Jul 24, 2012)

I used bread, and I'm getting a ton of worms. However, I want to maybe start a new one off of it with the instant oatmeal.. (I couldn't get in to buy any, and my local store didnt have any) So I used Potato bread.. 

But how do I move half the culture to a new container.


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

I bought cultures off of ebay, so I could start my own. I have no clue what this guy used but, it looks like some sort of rice (same shape) and, I don't like it. When you try to get the cultures up, a piece always get stuck and then, you have to try to get it out...Whatever it is, I won't use it. I bought a whole box of plain oatmeal for a buck, the yeast was 2.00 and I have enough for a lot of cultures. I've only used that.


----------

